# الكتاب الآبيض لمنظمة الطاقه الشمسية العالمية (عربي)



## حسين الزيدي (14 فبراير 2008)

أخواني الآعزاء
هذا الكتاب الآبيض لمنظمة الطاقة العالمية بالغة العربية (التحول الى مستقبل الطاقة المتجددة) وهو يعتبر دستور العمل بهذا المجال و بصيغة pdf file وبحجم 18 MB وهو مصدر مهم جدآ لجميع المختصين والمهتمين بالطاقة المتجددة أرجو أن يفيدكم مع أطيب التحيات.

الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/37839935/98bf90ec


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## المساهم الصغير (1 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مايو 2008)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل حسين الزيدي

بارك الله فيكم
ونفع بكم

لكن
الكتاب يظهر عندي بلغة غير مفهومة كالرسومات

وحاولت ضبط الترميز لكن دون جدوى

اعتقد لدي مشكلة ما بالويندوز


شاكرا ومقدرا لك جهدك المشكور


----------



## احمد عامر (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اين الكتاب؟؟*

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ويعطي الكتاب غير متاح ارجوا اعادة رفعه


----------



## khaledkamal21 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابو حسين العماري (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اني اريد الكتاب الابيض


----------



## محمد العصابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه الهدية 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## راعي شبوة (4 يناير 2009)

االله يعطيك العافيه
لكن السموحه الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## احمد مضر (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا للأخ rafek على هذا الرابط و نطلب من الاخ حسين الزيدي اعادة رفع الكتاب على رابط جديد


----------



## آصف زهير (2 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much but
please could you send this file to another site???????!!!!!!


----------



## abaz21000 (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أن تشعل شمعة خير من أن تلعن الظلام


----------



## mahelosta (14 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ويعطي الكتاب غير متاح ارجوا اعادة رفعه​


----------



## ABOOD277 (28 أبريل 2011)

لابوجد ملف


----------



## DIF Abdallah (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرابط غير متوفر أخي
أرجو إعادة رفعه، والتاكد من سلامة الملف، الأفضل جعله في ملف مضغوط


----------

